# Species of Fish in the Surf??



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

What other species of fish will keep my interest in the surf in mid May if the pompano are not biting?? Hopefully I won't get skunked when I go on my trip  I've caught redfish before, but what other fun things are swimming around in the surf?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Catfish, Reds, Black Drum, Whiting, Ladyfish, Shark, Spanish Mackerel Rays and Skates, Blue Crab...

Jim


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

All of these species can be caught off sand fleas and pompano rigs? Thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

To the best of my memory, this is a list of pretty much everything I have caught on sand fleas, ghost shrimp and fresh dead shrimp in May:

Pompano, whiting, black drum, sheepshead, flounder, jack crevalle, spadefish, small cobia, bluefish, ladyfish, white trout and a bunch of assorted trash fish.

Mix up what you use, including artificials and you can can get spanish mackeral, blue runners (hardtails), sennets (small species of cuda), speckled trout, a variety of sharks and many more.


----------

